# Show Update!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I showed Tiger today and he went BOS for GCH point and a Champion defeat. BOB was Vetset Kate Winsit. Tiger did great! I was impressed since we haven't done any training or practicing since his last show last month. Of course I did have help with his bubble and sprayup. But I got the topknot bands in correctly which was a bonus!  One of these days I'll get the bubble, sprayup and scissoring down correctly!

He really showed his personality in the ring, ha ha. He's a special but he's a baby, too! He's only 15 months. He jumped on me a few times on the down and back out of excitement. But he moved well still and was a very good boy stacking up properly without much manipulation on my part. I am very proud of him. Let's hope for BOB tomorrow, EH????


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:congrats:Congratulations! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!:clover:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

A few photos from today's show. Select dog. 

We show again next weekend and then he has a rest until PCA.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful boy!!


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Awesome job! Good luck tomorrow  *


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

You guys look like pro's :first:

How important is a great mentor??!!!! (and a beautiful animal to show with)

Congratulations.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tiger is such a handsome poodle! Congratulations.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, Rowan! 

He was select dog today. Ha now had 5 GCH points. Let's hope for BOB or BOS tomorrow! (though I won't complain about Select.)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Thanks, Rowan!
> 
> He was select dog today. Ha now had 5 GCH points. Let's hope for BOB or BOS tomorrow! (though I won't complain about Select.)


Best of luck to you both! We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the picture of you smiling at the judge. It looks like you're both having fun and look great. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck today!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your lovely wins. It's nice to see a spoo in an English Saddle Clip even if it is extra grooming work!


----------

